# Heure d'été:combien d'appareils donnent l'heure chez vous?



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2005)

et oui ,je viens de tout régler j'en ai donc en tout 17 !!
Ma montre bracelet,radio réveil ,petite radio ,four ,micro onde,DVD ,2 télé (une seule utilisée) statio metéo,petit thermomètre digital,thermostat d'ambiance de l'appart,téléphone mobile,voiture ,compteur du vélo (celui la reste sur l'heure d'été) ,Nikon D70 ,iPod,et ...le Mac (qui fait çà tt seul ,non?)
seule ma chaine hifi n'a pas de montre ,ce sont des éléments audio philes,sans gadget...c'est toujours çà en moins...


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

4 macs, dont un qui ne doit pas être autonome sur ce coup là, deux ipods, un lecteur dvd, une freebox, deux mobiles, une pendule, deux réveils, un frigo (  ), le micro-ondes l'afficheur est mort, ah ! ne pas oublier les deux retardateurs électriques, et la voiture on verra demain.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Ce n'est que de la mécanique-éléctronique... Le prlus problématique chez moi a toujours été l'horloge interne...

Chez moi ça donne : 1 radio, 1 ipod, 1 station Météo, 1 mac, 1 PC, 1 réveil, 2 horloges, 1 répondeur, 1 caméscope, 1 apn. Heureusement que j'ai de l'électro-ménager basique.


----------



## Apca (26 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qui fait çà tt seul ,non?



Il fait ça tous seul, mais il doit être connecté au net je pense...   
Ou bien peut-être pas...   

 :casse:


----------



## Apca (26 Mars 2005)

Et les horloger ou bijouterie... Vous y avez pensez ???


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

1 radio, 1 fax, 1 GSM,  1 APN (tiens, je l'avais oublié pour l'heure d'hivers lui), 1 reveil en etat de marche , 2 macs (ils se demerderont) un PC (je vais quand même pas l'allumer pour ça) et plusieurs montres dont les piles sont mortes.
soit 5+2 à regler


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

Trois montres-bracelet, le Mac et le Palm (qui le font tout seuls), le téléphone fixe, les deux téléphones portables, la chaîne hi-fi, le radio-réveil, l'iPod, l'appareil photo, la station météo... et c'est tout.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Trois montres-bracelet,



!!!! des swatch j'éspère! depuis 1989 je suis fidèle à swatch,mais quand j'en ai une nouvelle ,l'ancienne je la range...
j'ai :une swatch en 89 ,une swatch chrono en 95 ,une swatch solaire en 96 et une swatch skin en 2001 ,que j'ai toujours actuellement...


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2005)

Dans le boulot quand on installe un système d'horloge (entrée, salle de repos, cuisine, salles de prod, pc sécurité, badgeuses, etc etc toutes ces petites horloges sont reliées à l'horloge mère et même si le chantier est fini depuis 5 mois, il faut attendre le jour du changement d'horaire pour voir si le système marche à 7h30 du mat sur place et faire la levée de reserve :bebe:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mars 2005)

1 chaîne, 1 VHS(automatique), 1 montre, 1 iPod, 1 iMac (auto net), 1 réveil (auto par radio)

voilà


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

Ah tiens, ça me fait penser qu'il y a aussi cet inutile de téléphone fixe, et l'APN. C'est gonflant, à la longue.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2005)

Une freebox qui devrait trouver l'heure toute seule.

Un mac qui devrait trouver tout seul.
Un PC qui trouve tout seul, je le sais.

Plein de montres qu'il va falloir affranchir des derniers changements..

4 réveils à affranchir également.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

Trois Mac qui devraient se dém...der seuls, ainsi que la FreeBox et le magnétoscope, quatre montres bracelets, l'horloge de la gazinière, deux radio-réveils, trois téléphones portables, un Palm, deux horloges, une bagnole et un APN, ça doit faire vingt tout rond ! Mais on est cinq ... euh non, trois (les filles délèguent généralement ces tâches triviales aux garçons ici) pour le faire. :mouais:

Bon, de toute façon, à la maison, c'est la nuit du passage à l'heure d'hiver qui a une heure de plus, et la journée d'après le passage à l'heure d'été qui a une heure de moins, alors, on verra ça demain.   :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2005)

Finn un sondage ?

L'apéro, une heure avant :rose:


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 4 réveils à affranchir également.



T'as vraiment le sommei lourd, Sonny !


----------



## Gaspar (26 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et oui ,je viens de tout régler j'en ai donc en tout 17 !!
> Ma montre bracelet,radio réveil ,petite radio ,four ,micro onde,DVD ,2 télé (une seule utilisée) statio metéo,petit thermomètre digital,thermostat d'ambiance de l'appart,téléphone mobile,voiture ,compteur du vélo (celui la reste sur l'heure d'été) ,Nikon D70 ,iPod,et ...le Mac (qui fait çà tt seul ,non?)
> seule ma chaine hifi n'a pas de montre ,ce sont des éléments audio philes,sans gadget...c'est toujours çà en moins...



C'est la Nasa chez toi 
J'ai un réveil avec piles HS, un autre réveil avec piles qui retarde tout le temps (mais le temps passe quand même), un téléphone portable idiot à qui il faut tout dire, même l'heure et un Mac very smart puisqu'il se débrouille tout seul. Mais c'est vraiment vrai que c'est ce week-end le changement d'heure ? Sur, c'est pas une blague ? Alors il sera quelle heure à quelle heure ?  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

*Heure d'été : combien d'appareils donnent l'heure chez vous?*

Euh, ch'sais pas... y va au moins me falloir jusqu'à demain matin pour tout répertorier


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2005)

Le micro-onde, j'en ai pas. Le magnétoscope et la cuisinière ne sont jamais à l'heure de toutes façons. Le réveil est radio-piloté donc il se débrouillera tout seul comme les macs. 

Reste la voiture du dimanche (l'autre n'a pas de montre), un vieux réveil qui sert de pendule (avec les aiguilles c'est pas trop compliqué) et puis les montres.

La mienne, ça m'arrive un semestre sur deux ou trois de la laisser avec 1 heure de décalage et de toutes façons, vu que le bracelet déconne, je ne la mets pas en ce moment, quand il faut vraiment (une fois par semaine), j'embarque une montre basique à ma femme mais comme la sienne est en rade (et n'a donc pas besoin d'être mise à l'heure), je vais la lui laisser. Avec l'autre qu'elle a et celle de mon gamin, ça fera donc 2+1 = 3 montres à mettre à l'heure et un vieux réveil plus la voiture. Je dois bien oublier un ou deux trucs mais, au final, on va pas se prendre la tête avec ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

1 Horloge dans la SDB
1 Horloge + Réveil dans la cuisine
Imac + Vidéo dans le salon
Réveil dans deux chambres


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Bientôt 3h :sleep:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

'tain, c'est dur comme question.... 

Je sais pas moi.... 30 ? 40 ? Beaucoup en tout cas....

4 Macs
2 PCs
2 bagnoles
1 micro onde
1 four
5 réveils
6 chaines stéréos/radio à pile
4 APN
1 Camescope
1 magnétoscope
1 horloge à aiguille au salon (sisi)
+ tout ce que j'oublie...


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Trois Mac qui devraient se dém...der seuls, ainsi que la FreeBox et le magnétoscope, quatre montres bracelets, l'horloge de la gazinière, deux radio-réveils, trois téléphones portables, un Palm, deux horloges, une bagnole et un APN, ça doit faire vingt tout rond ! :rateau:



J'arrête de compter, j'ai dépassé les 30... j'avais pas pensé aux APN (quoique l'intérêt de les régler est un peu limite).

Parmi les horloges débiles, j'en ai une que personne n'a citée encore, c'est dans la douche (si, si juré ...)     :hein:   

C'est joli comme nom Gazinière, ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas entendu. On pourrait créer une discussion sur les mots en danger d'extinction. En faisant une petite recherche sur google, j'ai trouvé un drole de truc : un mec qui vend une gazinière electrique ??? . Pascal si tu sais ce que c'est


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2005)

Un mac, un iPod, une freebox, quatre réveils, un téléphone portable, un four à micro onde, un magnétoscope. Et vu l'heure je vais aller régler l'horloge interne au dodo


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

Pas beaucoup. Un petit réveil de voyage dans la chambre, quatre macs, une Freebox, deux téléphones (un sans fil dect et un portable), deux montres. 
S'y ajoutent diverses choses possédant un cadran mais pas à l'heure : l'horloge de la cuisinière qui retarde de quatre heures et demie depuis deux ans, un deuxième téléphone dect qui n'a jamais été mis à l'heure, ce qui constitue une protection très dissuasive contre les messages inutiles sur le répondeur (ça interloque un peu au moment de laisser son message le mardi 22 à 10 heures de s'entendre dire qu'on est le lundi 3 et qu'il est 23 heures !) et une pendule ancienne qu'on laisse presque toujours arrêtée pour ne pas l'entendre sonner.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as vraiment le sommei lourd, Sonny !



Pas tant que ça, regarde, on est dimanche et je suis debout depuis 5h du mat'..

Et en fait sur les 4 reveils y en a que 2 a avoir la fonction de reveil, les deux autres servent d'horloge...


----------



## alcahest (27 Mars 2005)

1 APN
1 montre
1 nokia 2100
1 chaîne hifi
1 horloge digitale de peugeot 206

mon horloge interne ... mais elle ne se règle pas si facilement


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est dur comme question....
> 
> Je sais pas moi.... 30 ? 40 ? Beaucoup en tout cas....
> 
> ...


 

coucou clock powaaaaaaah


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça, regarde, on est dimanche et je suis debout depuis 5h du mat'...


est-ce bien raisonnable ?   

Et en fait sur les 4 reveils y en a que 2 a avoir la fonction de reveil, les deux autres servent d'horloge...[/QUOTE]

Alors c'est presque comme chez moi : 2 réveils (en marche, y en a d'autres qui prennent la poussière) dont un fait fonction d'horloge dans la salle à manger. C'est pas très classe   mais ça peut être pratique.

Ceci dit, les 2 qui servent, c'est un pour chaque oreille ?


----------



## sofiping (27 Mars 2005)

ça va etre difficile a croire , mais je viens juste de comprendre en vous lisant pourquoi mon reveil avait 1h de retard sur ma freebox... heureusement que vous etes là , j'ai faillis passer a coté du changement d'heure , et j'ai frolé le gros retard pour le rdv de demain :sleep:


----------



## Napoléon (27 Mars 2005)

Bon sang, je l'avais zappé le changement d'heure ! et moi sur mon imac depuis ce matin à me dire "génial j'ai dormi plus longtemps cette nuit..." merci le mac qui change dd'heure seul...


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est dur comme question....
> 
> Je sais pas moi.... 30 ? 40 ? Beaucoup en tout cas....
> 
> ...






Note : Penser à cambrioler iMax.


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ça va etre difficile a croire , mais je viens juste de comprendre en vous lisant pourquoi mon reveil avait 1h de retard sur ma freebox... heureusement que vous etes là , j'ai faillis passer a coté du changement d'heure , et j'ai frolé le gros retard pour le rdv de demain :sleep:


  du coup au passage, on peux aussi te signaler que demain, lundi de pâques est un jour ferié


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> du coup au passage, on peux aussi te signaler que demain, lundi de pâques est un jour ferié


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> !!!! des swatch j'éspère! depuis 1989 je suis fidèle à swatch,mais quand j'en ai une nouvelle ,l'ancienne je la range...
> j'ai :une swatch en 89 ,une swatch chrono en 95 ,une swatch solaire en 96 et une swatch skin en 2001 ,que j'ai toujours actuellement...


Des trois montres citées, deux sont effectivement des Swatch...  que j'utilise surtout dans mon temps libre (dont une Swatch Tintin d'ailleurs). Pour le _daily business_ j'ai opté pour un modèle plus élégant, une Tissot.

Mais j'ai une bonne trentaine de Swatch qui dorment dans une armoire, tous des modèles _vintage_ des années 80-90   :love: mais celles-là je leur change pas d'heure sinon j'y passe la journée  :sleep: à les contempler   car chacune a une histoire précise... :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Des trois montres citées, deux sont effectivement des Swatch...  que j'utilise surtout dans mon temps libre (dont une Swatch Tintin d'ailleurs). Pour le _daily business_ j'ai opté pour un modèle plus élégant, une Tissot.
> 
> Mais j'ai une bonne trentaine de Swatch qui dorment dans une armoire, tous des modèles _vintage_ des années 80-90   :love: mais celles-là je leur change pas d'heure sinon j'y passe la journée  :sleep: à les contempler   car chacune a une histoire précise... :love:


 Note : ne pas vanner sur les suisses


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Note : ne pas vanner sur les suisses


note : prévoir le poisson dans le menu de Pâques.


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2005)

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'au passage à l'heure d'hiver j'avais oublié de changer certaines horloges.. Celle de la chaîne par exemple.


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai remis à l heure pas mal de choses avec avec mes parents....


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai remis à l heure pas mal de choses avec avec mes parents....


-5


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> -5



Ton compte est bon.....


----------



## Muti (27 Mars 2005)

pour me les sonner j'ai un réveil,le magnétoscope,le micro onde,et mon mac et pour me donner l'heure j'ai le soleil    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, les 2 qui servent, c'est un pour chaque oreille ?



Nan, d'abord le mien sonne, ensuite c'est celui d'la p'tite...

Toute une organisation, je commence tôt...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Moi je viens de mettre a l'heure le Bip de garde... :hosto:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de mettre a l'heure le Bip de garde... :hosto:


 et tu as une heure de retard


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu as une heure de retard


 
Nan: j'etais a l'heure ce matin a 08h00, c'est juste que j'aime pas avoir un bidulles mal réglés. Mais rasure toi, ca ne l'a pas empéché de faire bip-bip et de m'empecher de faire la sieste tout l'après-midi...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Penser à cambrioler iMax.



Ah oui, y'a aussi l'alarme de la baraque qui indique l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai tout le binz deja annoncé par vous mais mon plus gros casse tete
sa reste le *four !!!!* :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

toujours pas moyen de le regler   





ps : j'ai aussi le rasoir de l'homme a regler, quelle idée d'avoir l' heure celui la !!  

ps2 : pour le moment j'ai juste reglé ma montre bracelet, le reste viendra ....avec le temp !!


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rendre compte qu'au passage à l'heure d'hiver j'avais oublié de changer certaines horloges.. Celle de la chaîne par exemple.



Ma chaîne est bien trop vieille pour être équipée d'une horloge : sur l'ampli il n'y a jamais eu autre chose qu'une simple diode qui a rendu l'âme il y a 10 ou 20 ans


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, y'a aussi l'alarme de la baraque qui indique l'heure



Pas d'importance. Pour cambrioler, j'utilise les failles spatio-temporelles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête de compter, j'ai dépassé les 30... j'avais pas pensé aux APN (quoique l'intérêt de les régler est un peu limite).
> 
> Parmi les horloges débiles, j'en ai une que personne n'a citée encore, c'est dans la douche (si, si juré ...)     :hein:
> 
> C'est joli comme nom Gazinière, ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas entendu. On pourrait créer une discussion sur les mots en danger d'extinction. En faisant une petite recherche sur google, j'ai trouvé un drole de truc : un mec qui vend une gazinière electrique ??? . Pascal si tu sais ce que c'est



Ben ... c'est comme la mienne (four à chaleur tournante et plaques vitro-céramique). J'aurais bien mis "Electrisinière", mais j'ai craint une certaine dose d'incompréhension  

_Pis j'te dis pas celui qu'a une cuisinière à bois (une boisinière) ou à charbon (une carbosinière), sans compter l'ondiomicrosinière, non ... je crois que généraliser "gazinière" est plus simple._


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai tout le binz deja annoncé par vous mais mon plus gros casse tete
> sa reste le *four !!!!* :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> toujours pas moyen de le regler
> ...



Traines pas trop, t'as que jusqu'au mois d'octobre, sinon, c'est pas une heure de retard, que tu vas avoir, c'est UN AN :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'importance. Pour cambrioler, j'utilise les failles spatio-temporelles.



C'est dans ton raisonnement qu'il y a une faille, si tu remontes le temps, son alarme sonnera une heure plus tôt, vu qu'elle sera toujours à l'heure d'hiver


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'importance. Pour cambrioler, j'utilise les failles spatio-temporelles.



T'arriveras pas 

Non, déguise-toi en iPod, ce sera plus simple


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans ton raisonnement qu'il y a une faille, si tu remontes le temps, son alarme sonnera une heure plus tôt, vu qu'elle sera toujours à l'heure d'hiver



Heu.... Comment dire. Je vais pas faire un cours sur les failles spatio-temporelles là maintenant, hein... !! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, déguise-toi en iPod, ce sera plus simple



Toujours volontaire pour un petit supplice, l'iMax, hein ! 

J'arrive.


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Rhôôô, petit pervers 

J'ai dit iPod comme j'aurais pu dire PowerBook ou iMac G5


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, petit pervers
> 
> J'ai dit iPod comme j'aurais pu dire PowerBook ou iMac G5



Je ne suis pas petit, jeune.
Et tu as dit iPod parce que tu aimes ça, on le sait bien. Cochone.


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Non non.... 

D'ailleurs, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Dis donc jeune, il te reste pas des pendules à regler ? :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Je le fais au jour le jour


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Il me perturbe votre sujet sur les montres...  

Je réalise d'un coup que j'ai beaucoup plus de montres et d'horloges à changer que ce que j'avais prévu !!!

Je vais jamais m'en sortir !!!  
Si un beau remonteur d'horloges se trouve dans le coin, je l'embauche... :rateau:


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Si un beau remonteur d'horloges se trouve dans le coin, je l'embauche... :rateau:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Ah ! Un candidat !

Qui dit mieux lol ???


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Je l'aime bien la nouvelle, moi


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Oui mais si on empiète sur les plate-bandes d'un vert on se prend un ban ....


----------



## Cherry_Flower (27 Mars 2005)

Et moi qui étais venue apprendre des choses sur les mac...............


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si on empiète sur les plate-bandes d'un vert on se prend un ban ....



T'as tout compris, c'est bien


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris, c'est bien


  

Pour répondre au sujet, j'ai changé que deux trucs pour l'instant ma montre et mon portable  (j'ai pas pensé à faire mon iPod)  demain


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Moi j'avais laissé un magnéto et l'horloge du four sur l'heure d'été, donc c'était ça en moins ... 
Mais il me restait un magnéto, un lecteur DVD, mon tel portable, mes deux consoles, mon réveil et puis c'est tout (je porte pas de montre et le reste a fait la mise à l'heure automatiquement  ).

Et pour l'iPod la prochaine recharge sur le dock fera l'affaire


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si on empiète sur les plate-bandes d'un vert on se prend un ban ....


 
Pfff iMax il a peine vert pâle!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris, c'est bien



Je crois aussi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si on empiète sur les plate-bandes d'un vert on se prend un ban ....



Note bien, la demoiselle est à Lausanne, il y a bien deux ou trois verts à portée géographique, tu les laisse tirer les marrons du feu  :modo: + :modo: +  :modo: = :casse: -> :hosto: , et après, t'as la voie libre    

Ah, ces jeunes, faut tout leur expliquer !


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris, c'est bien


 tiens il est cassé le coucou clock qui fait  badger, badger, badger ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens il est cassé le coucou clock qui fait  badger, badger, badger ?



Non non, pas du tout... 

Il est en révision, il reviendra...


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pfff iMax il a peine vert pâle!



Tu veux que je te montre si mon ban est vert pale ?


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si on empiète sur les plate-bandes d'un vert on se prend un ban ....



T'inquiète. Les violets sont là pour remettre les pendules à l'heure lorsque les horlogers en herbe abusent de leur accès aux engrenages.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Note bien, la demoiselle est à Lausanne, il y a bien deux ou trois verts à portée géographique, tu les laisse tirer les marrons du feu  :modo: + :modo: +  :modo: = :casse: -> :hosto: , et après, t'as la voie libre
> 
> Ah, ces jeunes, faut tout leur expliquer !



Merci pour ce conseil hautement utile !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète. Les violets sont là pour remettre les pendules à l'heure lorsque les horlogers en herbe abusent de leur accès aux engrenages.



Ah mais si les violets sont dans les parages mes moutons seront bien gardés alors ...


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète. Les violets sont là pour remettre les pendules à l'heure lorsque les horlogers en herbe abusent de leur accès aux engrenages.


Ou alors lorsque les engrenages de ces mêmes verts partent en vrille pour cause d'arrivée dans le système d'éléments nouveaux qui les perturbent.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Aussi ... Et surtout !


----------



## sofiping (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> du coup au passage, on peux aussi te signaler que demain, lundi de pâques est un jour ferié



oh ça va , c'est pas la peine de dire a tout le monde que j'ai déja conduit une enfant à l'ecole un lundi de pàques.....  Heureusement , vu l'heure qu'il etait , il n'y avait pas grand monde dehors ! 
Ceci dit , depuis quand y pourait po y avoir des rdv un lundi de paques


----------

